# New to the Forum



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hello Everyone! 
I am new to the forum but have been a Halloween freak for as long as I can remember. I "haunt" my house every year around Halloween and have thrown some very ghoulish Halloween parties. I have browsed around and read some great ideas for new props to try. My prize prop is my FCG that I made with my very own hands. (Her name is Lily and she is fantastic!) We end up every year with about 250 to 300 trick-or-treaters and I don't know who enjoys the decorations more, the kids or the parents. I'll be haunting the forum for ideas and information.
Boo to All!:jol:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Pumpkin.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome Pumpkin! You'll fit right in.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Pumpkin!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Pumpkin!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you stay busy.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum you self proclaimed halloween FREAK!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind "welcomes"! You guys sure aren't as scary as I thought you'd be. (ha, ha) Halloween is one of my most favorite holidays and I am getting geared up for it. I'd really like to make a grabbing grave ghoul this year to go in my front yard graveyeard. Maybe close to the walkway to frighten any little trick-or-treater that dares to stray from the path. (Wah-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha) I am going to try to post some pictures of my "haunted house" and my FCG, Lily, from previous years. I have visited the prop building links and there are a couple of really cool props that I think would work for my grabbing ghoul. You guys are awesome! Glad I joined the forum.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey & Welcome, Pumpkin!


----------

